# 2nd leg



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Just a word to the wise. Flying Feathers wants everyone off the course no
later than 3pm on sunday, so that everything can get wrapped up and people on their way and not be too late.
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Something about a Pot calling a kettle Black...

..I guess in this case...the Pot is reminding the kettle to leave themselves lots of time to be black.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yes but*

it would be great to get off course by 3 .. but they are allowing people who shot sat to do a fun round on sunday .. that means more teams on course... than necessary...also the shooters themselves will have to adhere to the 2 minuet rule and groups of 5 and 6 shooters should not be allowed or overseen at least .. I hope it works out but 3 pm seems a bit early if 100 shooters show up and 10 am start.. At least weather looks good.....good luck everybody...


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm just saying what Joe said to me, thats what he wants
I know I'm going to be doing 20 on sat and 20 on sun cause
it takes me a while to shoot. But I do know that 3 open guys 
beat a whole lot of people off the course in the Sault including
trad people :wink:
Brian


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Another thing is that it isnt a shotgun start on sunday


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yes but*

the trad guys where held up behind 2 open and 1 cross bow shooter 2 days in a row and I was in that trad group..there was 5 open targets by the time we got to the end.. and one day one of the shooters was a former oaa director.. go figure thought they might know the rules..Plus there was a hold up at the 3 targets by the carp average time to shoot the 3 targets was an hour.. time wasted there ... as Brian isn`t bad to shoot with ..I have shot with the Mckays and they move along at a steady pace.. just make sure Brian you have some beer on Ice and all is forgiven... lol lol lol ..


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

What Joe told me was that if you are not shooting your OAA round on Sunday.
And a group shows up that is,you must give them the right of way.
Only makes sense!
Cheers Charles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*playing through*

excellent idea .... and only the right thing to do.....weather iffy now for sunday they say but who cares 30 degrees and rain... wow nice..


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

btmckay said:


> I'm just saying what Joe said to me, thats what he wants
> I know I'm going to be doing 20 on sat and 20 on sun cause
> it takes me a while to shoot. But I do know that 3 open guys
> beat a whole lot of people off the course in the Sault including
> ...


Dood, we were flying around that course. Judging by my score, i should have taken a little more time...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the trad guys where held up behind 2 open and 1 cross bow shooter 2 days in a row and I was in that trad group..there was 5 open targets by the time we got to the end.. and one day one of the shooters was a former oaa director.. go figure thought they might know the rules..Plus there was a hold up at the 3 targets by the carp average time to shoot the 3 targets was an hour.. time wasted there ... as Brian isn`t bad to shoot with ..I have shot with the Mckays and they move along at a steady pace.. just make sure Brian you have some beer on Ice and all is forgiven... lol lol lol ..


Excuse me...that was 2 Open and *2* X-bow shooters on day one:wink: and that wasn't a director it was a former president. But have mercy, he is a X-bow shooter after all.
It took us that long to shoot beacause we couldn't concentrate with all the yapping going on from the group behind us.. :wink:

Yes, that course was wicked after the carp shot...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh*

well Jason At least you have a sense of humor, why where you guys listening to a group having fun ..oh and the yapping we had nothing better to do while we waited......lol lol you guys aren`t shooting together at Madawaska are you ... if so you guys are last group out to shoot .... lol lol lol ..


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I would shoot with those guyz every day...well, maybe not Matt:wink:

I'm dissappointed that AGAIN i can't make it to Madawaska. I hear good things about that club. It seems like every year i have some family function on that weekend.

Good luck to all those who are shooting. :thumb:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Jason
That's too bad you can't make it, like I said at the Sault you would definitely
like Madawaska's course
The pace definitely suited me on the sunday, hated the pace on saturday no
flow shot and then wait for 15min couldn't get into a groove.
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Zark....here's an idea...bring the family!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att brian*

Brian with ya on the 15 minute wait thing...and out of the grove.... there is one way to overcome that... pretty ladies on atvs with coolers full of beer just like on the golf courses..cans only so no one gets hurt... lol lol I`ll even buy first round for our group...


----------

